# Petitioning



## Randy81 (Oct 16, 2015)

Good afternoon. I'm submitting a petition to a local lodge and wanted advice on one of the questions. I was cited for drinking in public ten years ago. I in no way want to lie  on my petition. Additionally, I don't want to hurt my chances of being voted favorably on. I'm 99.9% sure it wouldn't come up but don't want the .01% chance to bite me in my butt. Any thoughts on this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 16, 2015)

I would just be upfront about it. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 16, 2015)

If you have a security clearance (which you shouldn't be disclosing) then you know that non-disclosure can be the greater issue.


----------



## Randy81 (Oct 20, 2015)

Submitted the petition and will be voted on in the next meeting. Meeting with investigation team on Thursday evening!


----------



## Derek Harvey (Oct 28, 2015)

Put it on there. Be honest. That's what they are looking for. I had the same issue.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 28, 2015)

Tell them upfront. If not and they find out about it later they will question your integrity. Don't start out your relationship with the lodge by not being totally honest.


----------



## Randy81 (Oct 31, 2015)

I was honest on the petition. The investigation meeting went great. All three of them were awesome. My wife and I both enjoyed them. I think I will be good to go but I have one concern. 

I'm in the military so obviously I move around every few years. I haven't been here a year so they said they had to ask about that. I would think this could be waived... Have you guys heard anything like this?


----------



## Plustax (Nov 1, 2015)

Cited for drinking? Was that charged as a federal crime? I too was in military when I petitioned over 30yrs ago & don't recall having to state about petty charges. Should one state on paper about stealing MM's as a kid?


----------



## Randy81 (Nov 1, 2015)

Plustax said:


> Cited for drinking? Was that charged as a federal crime? I too was in military when I petitioned over 30yrs ago & don't recall having to state about petty charges. Should one state on paper about stealing MM's as a kid?



It's not an issue. The IC said they had to ask about me not having lived in the state for a year, because I just moved here in the summer.

I would think its waiver able since I'm serving active duty but am not sure.


----------



## cemab4y (Nov 1, 2015)

Some Grand Lodges will waive the residency time, for a justification like military service or college education. Personally, I feel that a residency time requirement is obsolete in our modern mobile society.


----------



## Randy81 (Nov 1, 2015)

cemab4y said:


> Some Grand Lodges will waive the residency time, for a justification like military service or college education. Personally, I feel that a residency time requirement is obsolete in our modern mobile society.



I think they will waive it. I forgot to mention that two of the guys in the IC were 60 year masons! I thought that was awesome!


----------



## Randy81 (Nov 2, 2015)

I should be getting voted on at tonight's meeting! My fingers are crossed!


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Nov 2, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## Bloke (Nov 9, 2015)

Best of luck future bro


----------



## Randy81 (Nov 19, 2015)

I was accepted!


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Nov 19, 2015)

Congratulations,  Brother!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 19, 2015)

Randy81 said:


> I was accepted!


Great and congratulations!


----------



## Bloke (Nov 19, 2015)

Awesome! !


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 20, 2015)

Randy81 said:


> I was accepted!



You will soon be scheduled for your first degree.  After that degree you will be Entered and Accepted.  Welcome to the degree pipeline.  It parallels an apprenticeship program.


----------

